# The Gun That Replaced the 1911 - VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I enjoyed pulling together this video providing a fairly thorough overview of the history, feature, functions and, yes, controversy surrounding the Beretta 92 platform. It features accuracy demonstrations and shooting demonstrations. Hope you like it. Let me know what you think and please chime in here or on the channel with any stories of your personal experiences with the Beretta 92, or as it is known in the military, the M9.

Beretta 92 / M9 Overview - History, Functions and Shooting Demo in HD - YouTube


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have owned the 92fs in the past, and now own 2 96's, and an 84fs......there has never been a question on my end, as far as reliability, function, aesthetics, or accuracy...still think that Beretta makes some of the best firearms in the world.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Great weapon IMHO










Great shooter - love the gun.

By the way - I don't personally believe that it "replaced" the 1911 for me :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

It replaced the M1911-A1 as the standard sidearm for the US military.

That's all.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yep - it did do that.

And it's a great gun.

But so is a 1911 ... best of both world's ... a high capacity 1911 :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Semper Fi. God bless.


----------

